# Exhaust Drone/Resonance and Low Mileage when Accelerating



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Spark plugs, faulty muffler or cat, or any number of small things. You really need someone who knows these cars to help sort it out. In my experience the dealer is the last place I would go, unless warranty is involved.


----------



## sgancarz (Nov 9, 2013)

Aussie said:


> You really need someone who knows these cars to help sort it out. In my experience the dealer is the last place I would go, unless warranty is involved.


That is precicely why I am here in the forum. I figure there is more knowledge here than I could ever find at the dealer. Another thought was that maybe some factory technician/troubleshooter would be lurking and may have seen this issue before.


----------

